# 2000 something Allez Elite



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm considering purchasing a used Allez Elite. My only question is exactly what year model it is. The seller states he bought it two years ago, but does not give a year model. Based on the paint up, I was hoping someone could tell me exactly what year it was.

I have checked specialized's web site as well as bikepedia, but was unable to make a definite determination.

Here is the link.

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/bik/2506757373.html

And while I'm at it, is 650 a fair asking price or should I be looking to pay less?


----------



## karlmalone1 (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a 2006 model, the bike was 1200 msrp back then, so if that gives you any indication.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you. I appreciate your help answering my question. I'm just not sure if I feel that its a super buy given its age. I'll talk to the seller and see what he has to say.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

nvm. already answered:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The bike has to be sized correctly (for you) and fit to be a good deal, so I suggest checking it out and test riding it (assuming it is close in size) before fretting over the price. 

On the topic of price, if the bike is in very good condition, $650 is (IMO) a fair asking price. If you don't know bikes, it's a good idea to bring someone along that does, or ask the seller if you (and he) could bring it to your LBS to get checked over for any mechanical issues before commiting to the purchase.

I couldn't get to the link, but assuming the bike is an '06, it's a solid frameset with a (partial) 105 (9 speed) group.
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...pecialized&Model=Allez+Elite+Double&Type=bike


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea this would be my second road bike and a bit of an upgrade.

The bike appears to be sized correctly For me, although a test ride is in order for sure. I am currently riding a large size 2010 DBR Podium One with an 8 speed 2300/sora mix on it. The ETT is 58.5 cm on it and its just a wee bit too big.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

Update, I purchased the bike this evening.

Got it for $550. It is in excellent condition and appears to have seen little use. Wear on cassette and chain rings is almost non-existent.

Going from a triple to a 53/39...

Time to HTFU.


----------



## NolaBike (Aug 5, 2011)

How has the ride been so far? I just bought a 2006 Allez Comp this past week (I love mixed carbon/metal frames for the ride comfort) that must have had less than 500 miles on it. I am talking almost brand new except for a nick or two from being moved around the house it lived in. I am talking clean clean.

So I am getting ready to migrate my campy groupset onto the frame and was hoping for a good opinion on the ride-ability of the 2006 frame - how do you like it? I know the feel of the carbon stays will change things but I am curious about the general geometry and feel - it has been a few years since design and bikes have changed a bit.

Any thoughts would be helpful. I have very, very little $$ in the frame after stripping it so I could walk away reasonably but the conversion will be lots of work...

I am currently riding a 2007 Jamis Eclipse steel/carbon compact frame that I absolutely love the road feel of but at 8000 plus miles, I am getting more than a little concerned about the frame's condition. 

Thanks!


----------



## toymanator (Dec 14, 2010)

I just purchased an 03 allez elite, it has a little over 2000 miles on the bike. I have been very impressed with the performance of it so far.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

I know it's been a few days, but I've just seen this. 

The only thing I have to compare it to is a 2010 Kinesis aluminum frame running 2300/Sora.

It is a world of difference to me. It would honestly be hard for me to say what is making the difference though. The 105 group is much better, the frame is nicer, the wheels are better.

So in my very subjective opinion it is a wonderful ride, but take that with a grain of salt, because it is a total upgrade.


----------



## nailtrail (Aug 19, 2011)

i recently sold a low end allez for 300. not sure on the year but it was flat blue, tiagra rear, sora front, sora shifters and generic brakes. bought it for 200 the day before the sale lol


----------



## nailtrail (Aug 19, 2011)

some of the other allez come with dura ace right ?


----------



## nailtrail (Aug 19, 2011)

sorry for the dumb posts, trying to get 10 already so i cant post a linked thread


----------

